

Cloud computing may draw government action - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/09/12/Cloud_computing_may_draw_government_action_1.html

======
iigs
Speaking for the US here: I have no idea what it's like elsewhere.

If the first bits of legislation targeting "cloud computing" look more like
CALEA than the fourth amendment, Sealand's business will explode, and it may
well drive other nations to take a leadership role in this industry.

A small but key piece of the future of US prosperity hangs in the balance here
but we're totally going to blow it because of "terr" and fear of kiddie
fiddlers.

